# Predator Six Full Face Helmets



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a review on the Carbon Predator full face. It comes in some pretty cool color combos, and is priced right.
*http://cksblog.com/?p=3131*


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

That is what I call good advertising


----------

